

Ask YC: Do we need to increase C.S. participation in high school by making curriculum broader? - vlad
http://www.edtechmag.com/k12/issues/august-september-2008/three-ways-to-fix-ap-computer-science.html

======
lacker
Making the curriculum broader and "focusing on synergies" is worthless. The
real problem is that most high school programming classes suck. It is rare to
find someone who's a good programmer, and also a high school teacher, for the
obvious reason that high schools can't pay programmer salaries. So you end up
learning stuff like "define a private variable... what does 'constant' mean...
what is an object" rather than an understanding of how to write real programs.

Maybe a class where you actually build something would be better. The AP
curriculum, though, is pretty worthless.

